# Fish Taco Recipe



## El Grande Gringo (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking for good ideas.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

here is mine. There are about 10000 different recipes, but these are a big hit!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

dang it, gotta type it again...

After filleting your fish, cut the fillets lenghtwise to get 2 long fish fingers, If it is a fish over 20 in, you will prob wanna cut the long strips in half so they will fit in a taco. lightly dredge in cornstach, then beer batter and fry. I have tried grilled, but people tend to prefer the crunchy beer batter in a taco

What i put in mine...

Beer batter fish
Shredded red cabbage (lightly dressed with red vine vinegar, pinch of salt, pepper and sugar)
Sliced Avacado
Black beans
Diced tomato or fresh salsa
Fresh Cilantro
Jack Cheese if you want
and the sauce

Sauce recipe 
1 small container of sour cream
3 T mayo
Juice of 1 lime
Zest of 1 lime
2 cloves garlic
1 or 2 canned chipotle chiles in adobo sauce. 1 or 2 chiles, NOT cans. 2 is pretty hot

Blend in blender on high til very smooth and creamy
Spoon over completed tacos


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

forgot....

add a 1/2 t. of chilli powder in that sauce as well


----------



## El Grande Gringo (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds great thanks a bunch.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*Yum Yum*

Tried The Recipe Out Sunday, Had Several People Over So I Went And Got Two 4 Lb Fresh Red Snappers And Grilled Over A Very Hot Flame And Got Em A Little Krispy. Man You Talk About Knockin Your Lips Off!! That Suace Is Great.. Thanks For Sharing. Im A Fish Taco Lover But Never Had A Recipe For The Sauce That Was Just Right. Now I Do. Thanks


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if yall get a few spanish macs,
a little olive oil, garlic salt and black pepper the filets...
grill 'em till just done.
to a hot soft corn tortilla add....
some grilled fish..
shredded/chopped cabbage...
squeeze of lime....
pinch of chopped cilantro...
and some green or red Herdez canned salsa...
a cold cerveza and load up....


----------

